# Mom's Stuffed Flounder



## Down South Lures (Feb 21, 2010)

Alright ladies and gents, I usually post in the fishing section, but we got a little off topic on a flounder thread. I was asked to post my mom's recipe for stuffed flounder. 

Alright....Got Mama's recipe and here it is. 

Stuffed Flounder:

1 stalk celery chopped up fine
1/2 green bell pepper chopped up fine
1 small onion chopped up fine
chop up some jalapenos in small pieces
Sautee all these in 3 teaspoons of butter.

1 cup of hush puppies crumbled up
1 cup of bought bread crumbs 
Mix these two together

6 shrimp grilled and chopped up into pieces. You can put lump crab meat in as well. 

Put all the stuffing and sauteed veggies and shrimp together. Season the stuffing with your favorite seafood seasoing. Add a little milk if the stuffing does not stick together real well.

Season the flounder with your favorite seafood seasoning.

Stuff the flounder with the stuffing we put together. Put some butter on top of the flounder and on top of the stuffing. 

Bake it in the oven at 350 degrees for 40-45 minutes, or you can grill it on foil. I like to grill it. I just keep watching it until the flounder is cooked to the way you like it.


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

OK---you got me,next couple of flounder get done by your mom's recipe!


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

30-45 minutes...really? Seems like a LONG cook time for flounder.


----------

